# Don't know what to do anymore



## rellek (Jun 12, 2013)

Our puppy Ludo is driving us absolutely insane. When he goes crazy he just starts jumping and biting indiscriminately, he has been destroying our furniture, rugs, woodwork, clothing, etc. Any time we try to have company over he begs for attention and if he doesn't get it he starts biting and nipping at people's clothes. Twice today he has bit my husband, the second time causing real pain. He can't go in his crate because he froths at the mouth, whines the whole time, and has panic attacks chewing at the bars to get out.

We exercise him every day, he is very socialized with people, and he plays with another dog at least once a week. He is supposed to start training classes in a week. But I feel like he is just getting worse rather than better. He goes over to my parents house a few times a week, and every time he is gone I feel like a weight has been lifted from my shoulders. I have been around having puppies before, but nothing like this. He is 8 months old today so I know it's adolescence, but it's out of control.

I love him and am very attached, but I feel like he is ruining our house, our social lives, and our nerves. Any advice?


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I know what it's like. Molly used to be a monster but now she is great! She never destroyed anything in the house but I was always here to say "no" 1 million times. She touches nothing she isn't supposed to now...on occasion she will find a sock and think it's a toy but that is it. She used to get a lot of time out in her crate when she was a puppy cause she wouldn't sleep otherwise. When she was a tiny baby I wanted to give her away she was so bad but then found this place and learned lots....so glad I didn't I love her with my whole heart now

Just be patient he is a puppy still classes will definitely help I am sure. He needs to learn his place. Put a lead on him then you are in control. Molly still gets overly excited if people come over so I tell them to ignore her and in no time she just lies down but she is 1. At 5 months she was a little monster. If someone got her all hopped up she was worse but if someone ignored her she would get bored and lie down. In puppy class we learned the "go to bed" command that works wonders It's hard I have been through it! Google on youtube if you are not doing classes lots of good videos on there. There is this one guy that I love but can't remember his name at the moment.

Molly is still very happy when anyone comes over but after 5 minutes she is either lying at their feet or playing with a toy! He is still a baby so he has to learn. It will come don't give up on him

With Molly now if someone comes in and the are all over her she is crazy but if they ignore her she isn't....they need to learn they are not the center of the universe


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Youtube tab 289 http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=9oo6tcSxWWg sample of what he does but he is good! I love him!

I still sometimes put her on lead if certain people come over and she calms right down! She is 1 but still very puppish!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Sorry you're finding this rough. How much exercise and stimulation is Ludo getting and what do you feed?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

What food is he on?

When you say exercise, is it just walking or is he off lead running. How long for and how often?

Where is his crate, have you tried covering it with a blanket or two?
How often do you try and keep him in his crate, have you tried food stuffed toys?

For the jumping and biting I would leave a short lead on him, if he starts you can grav the lead keeping your hands at a safe distance. Give him a sharp correction or remove him from the room.

Alwas keep a lead on him around guests. Tell them to ignore him till you feel he is calm. 

This is not something that will be solved over night. 

Hot to the training class they should be able to help.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Good advice from kendal, sounds like he is dominating the household somewhat, as well as what kendal has advised I would totally ignore him (no eye contact) when you come in, until he has calmed down, then call him to you for a bit of fuss, so its when you choose not when he demands it, he is obviously getting attention when he wants it, even negative attention (being told off, shouted at etc) is better to a dog than being ignored. As well as walks (which really need to be 1-2 hours a day), does he get training at home? that can tire them out. Good luck.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi, I found the best thing when being really naughty is the crate for time out. But it must still be positive. I never put jasper in his crate and shouted at him or made him feel bad. I have always been softly spoken and say "come on you, bed time!" Jasper has always been happy to go in time out and even wags his tail, lol! But it still works. I have never let him out if he's played up, crying etc. I've always waited for him to stop so he knows it won't get a reaction. hopefully dog training will help build your confidence. A kong filled with something yummy is a good way to make the crate positive and distracts from the fact they are closed in. It might help! when jasper went through adolescence I will admit this didn't work, but a training whistle did, within a couple of weeks he'd stopped his monster phase. He's now a snuggly snoozy puppy and I love him with all my heart. It will take a lot of work but you will get there I'm sure. X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Youtube tab 289 http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=9oo6tcSxWWg sample of what he does but he is good! I love him!
> 
> I still sometimes put her on lead if certain people come over and she calms right down! She is 1 but still very puppish!


I hadn't seen this guy before, he is good.

It is tough when it all seems too much. 
Puppies are hard work, dogs have needs and are a relentless responsibility - but they are also faithful friends, loyal companions and soul mates.
Training helps because it is time spent focused on your dog and helps develop and strengthen the bond between you. 
Playing helps too. See how hard you can get him to wag his tail. When you succeed in getting a really wigglie blurry bottom I bet you'll be smiling too.
I hope it gets better for you.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Definitely PLAY lots and lots! Jasper loves it, when he's a bit fed up he always brings a toy or is easily distracted by play. Plus it's quality one to one with your dog and he sees you as fun to be with 😃


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Marzi said:


> I hadn't seen this guy before, he is good.
> 
> He is brilliant and so is his dog, I have watched a lot of his video's and they are all good, think i'll have to have a session watching a few again when I have time just to remind myself of a few things.


----------



## rellek (Jun 12, 2013)

Thank you for all of the advice everyone.

I must apologize for my dramatics last night, I wrote that right after Ludo bit my husband and I was in tears because everything was a bit frantic and stressful. During the day Ludo is a dream and super cuddly, but at night before bed he turns into a little monster! He is good the majority of the time, I was just being pessimistic and focusing on the bad.

Right now he is on Nature's Balance L.I.D. Diet because the vet told us he needs a low protein food due to concentrated urine (though frankly I think we're going to switch vets because this one hasn't been very good with him so far). We might switch food after this bag is gone, because he stopped eating it unless we put chicken broth on it.

He doesn't get as much exercise at he needs. During the warmer months he goes on runs with my husband and gets more outdoor exercise, but we have a foot of snow right now, it's been a bad winter here. He usually gets daily walks but with the ice and snow we have been bad parents and not taken him as much. Right now my husband will play fetch with him outside once a day, and I will play with him in the house by dropping his toy down the stairs and making him retrieve it until he starts showing signs of being tired. I give him mental stimulation by going through training exercises (sit, down, stay, leave it, hide & seek) or by giving him a Kong stuffed with peanut butter. 

We tried covering the crate in the past, but he would pull the blanket through the bars and chew holes in it. I have never gone to him while he is whining, so he should know that whining does not equal freedom. When I do let him out, his face is soaking wet from drooling and being stressed. He has some separation anxiety issues because I am home with him so often. Sometimes I have to lock him out of a room I'm in, and he'll cry and scratch at the door. We have tried to remedy it by not making a fuss when we leave/come home, and by taking him to my parents and leaving him for the day for a change of pace. When we leave him home alone he never destroys anything though.

We have instructed all of our friends and family members to ignore him when they come over. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. He seems to get more excited over women than men. When guys come over, he generally calms down. When females come over, he jumps up and nips at their shirt bottoms and scarves. I had a friend over and told her to ignore him, and she did, but he would not stop jumping/nipping/going after her for attention. It will just take consistency, and I am sure Ludo can sense my tension at being worried he'll misbehave and that makes him misbehave even more. The people I want him to be the best behaved around are always the ones he's the worst 

Putting him on a lead is difficult because he stills thinks leashes are toys and bites and growls at it for awhile and then pulls and tugs and cries when he cannot get to people ... it seems to rile him up even more.

A lot of this behavior comes down to him not getting enough exercise and us not being consistent in his training. There is a specific dog he plays with once a week, and afterward he is completely zonked and the most peaceful little thing in the world. If we didn't have two cats, I would consider getting a second dog just to keep him calm! Like I said, in general he is a little love (right now he is in this room curled up in a ball in the corner) ... he brings a smile to the face of all who meet him - once we get past this teenage stage, I know he's going to be an amazing dog.

Thank you all for being here for people who are stressed and confused, and showing us that it can and will get better!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

It will definitely get better and you should consider canvassing your friends and neighbours to consider a cooperative dog walking arrangement. You take theirs on your long walk if they'll take him. It works best if the walking times are resonably spread apart. Rufus is at his best after four hours of really good walk a day.


----------



## Kate.E.P (Aug 9, 2011)

Puppies are stressful and a LOT of hard work so I completely understand your pain! But trust me when I say that it does get better 

I would be lying if I didn't admit that at certain points I had my head in my hands thinking I can't handle this, what am I doing to myself and why on earth did I do it! But those were just passing irrational thoughts in the most stressful parts lol but I LOVE my doggies and wouldn't change them for the world. 

Dexter used to be like a puppy on speed, constantly running around with his mouth open and his little puppy razor teeth just waiting to catch your hand or legs! It was tough. When the doorbell goes, the barking starts and the jumping that followed was constant not to mention he would jump and climb all over our guests which was very stressful.

Then there was the constant pulling on the lead and the fact he would demolish anything that was soft - toys, beds, blankets! you name it and I've had the remains of it on my lounge floor. We Had him in the crate and got through lot of beds....thankfully I'm handy with the sewing kit.

Anyway, he was a nightmare but before we knew it he had grown up and out of most things himself!


*What did we do?:*

We used a halti when walking, this has really helped with control. 

Training - mental stimulation tires them out and can be so much more effective than just play- we used both - playtime and learning time. Plenty of natural low sugar treats to keep hyperness to a minimum.

We got lots of long lasting chews / more durable toys. nylabones, meaty bones, rawhide, antlers, kong, a little cube that you put treats in etc. 

When guests came we put him on a lead and asked guests to ignore him whilst he was on the lead. When calm he was let off. People could bend down to give him attention but I wouldn't let him jump up. If he got too bad he would go in the kitchen to calm down for 5 minutes! Took a while but eventually it worked and now - he gets excited when the door goes but after a few mins he is calm as a cucumber (still an attention seeker though )

Most importantly, we never gave up!(SO GLAD WE DID) and we wouldn't change him for the world.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Well it sounds as if you really care and are determined to have a well behaved adult dog, which means you will get there (or fairly well behaved anyway!!), when I said 1-2 hours exercise that is the ideal for an adult but plenty manage on less, you see yourself what a difference it makes though when he has had some doggy play. Fairlie's dog exercise share is a good idea, or do you have any dog walkers or dog day care places near you? which could be a great help. 
sounds as if his separation anxiety needs to be worked on to, there are some useful tips on how to if you spend some time on google. I do remember my boy being quite challenging at this age too, I did have to get stern with him and there were a few times I used a growly 'DON'T YOU DARE' voice, the first time he grumbled as he laid down and put his head on the floor in front of me felt such a relief, as I remember being worried that he thought he had the upper hand (or paw!). He is a big daft cuddle pot now, but still a bit cocky at times.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Poor you, I really really do sympathise, the evenings with Poppy used to be completely mental and a challenging time that made Neil and I grumpy and argumentative too, so very stressful (when all around you are saying 'ah how lovely to have a little puppy'!) We discouraged visitors for a while too because it was just awful. She's changed a massive amount since her first season and we're seeing the light I think. Definitely see if there's a daycare/walking option, exercise is such a massive part of the jigsaw (you obviously know that) and have you got a babble ball? It winds Poppy up but she's jiggered after a burst of it (mega stimulation!). Best of luck and post your woes on here when it's bad, we all understand. Any photos?


----------



## Critterluvr (Dec 8, 2013)

To me it sounds as if he's not getting enough exercise. I do sympathize with you though because it's not easy in the winter, especially if you have snow.
Your pup at 8 months really needs at least one good walk a day, about 45 mins to one hour. I know from my own experience with my dog that this was a must at that age....otherwise they just have too much pent up energy to burn off and that reveals itself as very naughty puppy antics! Do you have an area where you can walk off leash as well? This is so good for them, especially if there's another dog or 2 to romp with.
Good luck, and don't worry, soon it will be spring and it will be so much easier!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

We are having a really crappy winter here too. I still manage to take Molly out with my yak tracks on my shoes. This week we had an extreme cold weather warning so walks were short so I would entertain her inside. We played with toys, did training and ran in the hallway ( I live in an apartment) She also went to the dog garage which is an indoor doggy play area she loves it there Took her to the petstore for stimulation everyone patted her and she met other dogs. There is tons of things you can do even if it's icky outside. Just having some sort of action makes them tired. 

Molly is exhausted after a trip to the pet store it makes me laugh This morning our neighbor came over and that made her tired cause she was all hopped up kissing her etc...I always try my best to have her entertained cause she thrives on it it makes her happy so in return makes me happy


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I am surprised by how much exercise, full speed running they need. Walks are not enough for my two. I will also let them run around and do their crazies when they need it before I go near them. (I've set up my family room so they can use it when the weather stinks outside). 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Critterluvr (Dec 8, 2013)

Yes I agree, they generally need more than a leash walk. We are lucky that we have a nearby rock quarry which is a very popular off leash hike. Once we get in there I let Millie off leash and she runs like crazy everywhere....def a great opportunity to let off steam. We also have 2 other dogs and live on fenced acreage so she has lots of opportunity for off leash exercise. The poodle in these dogs make them highly intelligent and energetic.... They need a lot of exercise and mental stimulation!


----------

